# couple of mills and salt vaults



## DKMD (Oct 8, 2012)

I was given a turning chore list from the boss.

The spalted hard maple vault is for my sister-in-law, and the curly walnut mill that's with it is for one of my wife's friends.
[attachment=11865]

The claro walnut set is for a fundraiser at my son's school and will part of a basket to be auctioned at a wine tasting benefit. This is the first time I've made the little 4" mill, and I like the fact that they're quick and easy.
[attachment=11867][attachment=11868]


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, some beautiful pieces. And my favorite kind of turnings. Ubiquitous beauty, stuff you use regularly, made by hand and enjoyed each time its touched and used. Nice work.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 8, 2012)

Those look great! Would you mind if I copied your first design on a couple of my mills for christmas presents? I was looking for a couple different varieties of simple but elegant forms and that one looks really nice.

That little grinder is pretty nifty too, never seen one that small but I can see the appeal in having something like that to have on the table.


----------



## phinds (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice designs and well executed.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 8, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Would you mind if I copied your first design on a couple of my mills for christmas presents?



Not at all… It's basically my poor attempt at the Rude Osolnik candlestick shape. Besides, don't you think that mini mill looks a lot like the FBE mill you posted a while back?

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=3087&highlight=pepper+mill


----------



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2012)

Gorgeous! I love that candlestick shape - love that squatty also. All the pieces are beautiful.


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice turns David. Rick


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 9, 2012)

Beautiful stuff Doc ! Question on the salt vault - do you have the lid pivoting on a pin or free floating - and if so is it a friction fit ? 
I tried one with the lid pivoting on a pin - which I thought was a great idea... the mis-aligment earned it a trip to the burn pile though


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 9, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful stuff Doc ! Question on the salt vault - do you have the lid pivoting on a pin or free floating - and if so is it a friction fit ?


+1
 Really nice stuff. It comes as no surprise that a competent turner can turn most anything and have it look good. Well done.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 9, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> ...Question on the salt vault - do you have the lid pivoting on a pin or free floating...



I use a short piece of 3/16" cold rolled steel from the BORG. Usually, I glue the pin into the lid and let it spin in the base. I've had better luck drilling at least an inch into the base and about 3/8 to 1/2" into the lid. I've used magnets in the past opposite the pin, but I didn't feel like doing it on this one.

I've been meaning to make a little jig to make the drilling more accurate, but I just haven't gotten around to it... A little right angle jig that you can push the lid and body against should make the holes perfect and reproducible.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 9, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I was given a turning chore list from the boss.
> ...



lol mine was boones farm strawberry hill  all beutifull dave once again --duck


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Oct 9, 2012)

Those are nnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccceeeeeee. Wood, shape, everything! The figure on those woods is just incredible. I really like the vaults, heck those are so nice I want to turn one myself. Thank you for some inspiration! 
Dan


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 11, 2012)

I still haven't attempted anything with the peppermill kit that's been sitting on the bench for over a year ... when I do (finally!) get around to it, I think I'll try to fashion it after yours. That's a very elegant mill.


----------



## michael james (Oct 11, 2012)

As usual, very nice work David! Nice detail camera work on some stunning Claro. I hope your efforts net enough to "buy out" of the next fund raiser. 
mj


----------



## TimR (Oct 12, 2012)

Great job as always David!


----------

